# CiD popups adware



## lenleggo (Jun 14, 2007)

This fix relates to CiD Popoups
CiD Adware including Nolop and LOP
Internet Explorer 6 & 7 opt in adds seved remotely

Adds appear on your desktop every 3 to 7 minutes when using internet explorer, all options in IE are turned to not allow popups. The help sites say to remove propgram CiDHelp or install Hijack this. Adaware does not detect any threats and Nortons does not detect anything. There are no programs in the uninstall list that conforms to the listed names to remove.

SOLUTION:

The clever little nasty people who have done this to your computer are from MESSENGER PLUS and even EBAY chooses to advertise with these anoying computer freaks.

Use Windows Explorer (right click on start and select explore) to navigate to C:\program files\Messenger plus

Select the uninstall option and tick all the boxes to delete the program and all of their sponsor sites as well. I strongly recommend you send some of the advertisers like EBAY a nasty message protesting the use of this disgusting advertising channel. Note these rotten peopl install the software by stealth and have been updating their software to avoid the major anti adware players sorting them.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

If you go to ebay.com I see ads there that come from http://us.ebayobjects.com/ but it is a DoubleClick advertising server.

You could try adding us.ebayobjects.com to your hosts file to block out those ads. 
Don't know if blocking it will effect other parts of the site or not.


----------



## chelseaboy (Aug 2, 2007)

Do you have any advice for the same on the Vista Home edition please. AS you prob know..there is no C:\ program files\

The only root c:\ is USERS and one other ( cant remember)

Thanks

Chris


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm

A hosts file works on any OS.

I use HostsMan and it's easy to use and edit things.


----------

